# Huge Cloud of Blue Smoke!



## sam-urda (May 17, 2021)

Hello and Welcome,

I was heading to a brunch in the morning of May 15th (2021) with my girlfriend, been in the car for the past 20 minutes , I was driving a little bit over 70mph when suddenly the car looses power and a huge cloud of blue smoke comes out the exhaust pipe , I look in the mirror and I was so scared, I remember I thought it's going to explode lol, the speed dropped to 50MPH and as I was pressing the gas pedal to accelerate, more blue smoke was coming out the exhaust and It felt like the car is not accelerating as if it looses power. I thought the cars in my back are not going to see me on the band bc of that much of smoke. the worst feeling ever.

Pulled over to the emergency lane and stopped the car, waited a minute started back on and the car wont run as normal, it had a huuuge lag and it will blow blue smoke if I want to press the acceleration pedal. I'm calling AAA , they come and they tow the car to my friend who is a mechanical for Cadillac and GM.

This morning he calls me and it tells me the news , over $1.500 in repairs and labor work , the engine looks like somebody tried to do some work on it, sensors are misplaced and the water expansion is having a color , head gasket blown and some turbocharger problems, he was able to see that the previous mechanic use blue devil to fix the gasket :/

I bought the car one week and 3 days ago from an online dealer, I called him today to talk about the issue and he said he doesn't know anything , I don't trust him, he didn't seem he was touched by what I said , not even sorry for me, a genuine person would say something would ask if everything is good If me or my girlfriend is good.

I want to return the car and I don't know what should I do .

Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, the blue smoke means the car is burning lots of oil. It is pretty clear to me your getting cheated. What ever kind of deal you got on the car, it won't be worth it. That $1500 quote will definitely be "over" that to make it 100%. RETURN THE CAR IMMEDIATELY !!!


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Presuming it was a used car, did you buy the car "as is"? If so,,, you're stuck. From an on-line dealer? Wow. BIG learning experience,I would say....you have my sympathy. Next time, turn the computer off and visit dealers. Pay more...get better car with warranty.

My opinions, of course.


----------



## Taxi.Dad (6 mo ago)

sam-urda said:


> Hello and Welcome,
> 
> I was heading to a brunch in the morning of May 15th (2021) with my girlfriend, been in the car for the past 20 minutes , I was driving a little bit over 70mph when suddenly the car looses power and a huge cloud of blue smoke comes out the exhaust pipe , I look in the mirror and I was so scared, I remember I thought it's going to explode lol, the speed dropped to 50MPH and as I was pressing the gas pedal to accelerate, more blue smoke was coming out the exhaust and It felt like the car is not accelerating as if it looses power. I thought the cars in my back are not going to see me on the band bc of that much of smoke. the worst feeling ever.
> 
> ...


What did you end up doing? Did you return the car or fix it? And if you fixed it, what did you find was the issue?


----------

